# Jackass: The Movie



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Saw it last night. Hilarious.

Anyone else see it yet?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw it friday night with two good friends of mine. Absoulty hilarious. I still don't know what the best stunt was. The toy car at the end was one of the best, the 3 fireworks ones were great (rocket skates, anal fireworks and the one's in that guys bedroom), the male stripper scences were funny too. I'm getting it when it comes on on DVD.


----------

